# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  ALAT norma

## medyczka

*ALAT (Aminotransferaza alaninowa, GPT, ALT)*

*Norma*: 5-40 U/l (jednostek na litr)

*Interpretacja*: Poziom podwyższony może wystąpić przy przewlekłym lub ostrym zapaleniu wątroby, żółtaczce mechanicznej lub mononukleozie.

----------

